# Newest Edition



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Here is a couple pictures of the original Orange Agate intake and exhaust with brass inlay and a Orange Osage barrel on the right. The one on the left is Orange Osage intake and exhaust with Copper inlay and the barrel is Orange Agate. The Orange Agate is some really neat wood as the grain will almost vanish making the wood white with red pigmentation when the light hits it.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Man, those are some beauties for sure!!!!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

the new one is even nicer than the first

and i thought the first was incredible

good job :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow Big D, well done.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those are really nice Rodney ! Love the wire accent !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. Trying to be creative with different metals I have available to me at work. Will be posting others in the future with copper particles and brass pieces. I have a lot of woods I haven't even tried turning yet. Thinking about offering some up for sell in the future if anyone is interested.


----------



## CMGC (Jan 6, 2013)

Rodney I think you have been hiding something from us! Those are some beautiful calls, great job.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Looks sweet !!!!!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow Big D---------nice-very nice----------------sb*


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yeah definitely a closet wood turner coming out! Nice work Rodney! I really like Osage myself. Unfortunate that photo's, for the reasons you stated, never show how nice it really is. On the call making side it is light, strong, and has good acoustics. Really Rodney I am very impressed.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone your compliments mean alot!.


----------



## LeadHead (Feb 11, 2012)

Love 'em! How much for the one on the left? Are they jacks or cottontails?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I haven't sound them as of yet so they could be either. As of now I have not priced any but i will give it some thought.


----------

